# Wii x Vita



## RodrigoDavy (Jan 24, 2013)

So... I could pretend I am trying to choose which to buy, but I am not. I don't own any of these system and don't intend to for the time being xD. But I was curious about one thing. Are Vita's graphics better than Wii's graphics? How much is the gap between them? I'm hoping to see some screenshots if possible but I guess it's better to keep my speculations low.

Also, sorry for making a shitty thread, but, what the hell, gbatemp is full of them.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 24, 2013)

The Vita graphics are honestly leagues better. It's closer to the PS3 than it is to the Wii.

Although if you're on GBAtemp asking about "should I chose a Wii or a Vita" it's worth warning you over the overwhelming bias here.


----------



## pierslogic (Jan 24, 2013)

Well you could've searched for some videos on YT and compared it for yourself  In terms of producing graphics quality, I think the Vita's got more power (correct me if I'm wrong), but if you wanna have a go at some great games, then I would recommend the wii for the moment. 

Then again, you're comparing a new handheld with a home console, that's been around for quite some time.


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 24, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Although if you're on GBAtemp asking about "should I chose a Wii or a Vita" it's worth warning you over the overwhelming bias here.


Aka choose the Vita.


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Jan 24, 2013)

THEpARaGoN91 said:


> Well you could've searched for some videos on YT and compared it for yourself  In terms of producing graphics quality, I think the Vita's got more power (correct me if I'm wrong), but if you wanna have a go at some great games, then I would recommend the wii for the moment.
> 
> Then again, you're comparing a new handheld with a home console, that's been around for quite some time.


 
I tried searching, but it tended to compare Wii U graphics with the Vita...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 24, 2013)

KingVamp said:


> Aka choose the Vita.


 
Well they're both pretty solid systems, I don't think you'd do poorly with either one, I'm just suggesting he ask somewhere else since everyone here is heavily one-sided.

Really I just suggest looking at both systems, considering what they're capable of, and making an informed decision based on that info.


----------



## war2thegrave (Jan 24, 2013)

It's not that the wii's graphics are bad.
It's just that nintendo built a standard def system
at a time when consumers were looking for any
excuse to buy a new hd widescreen.


----------



## weavile001 (Jan 24, 2013)

get both, if you can.

the wii has more fun games.
the vita has no games well, good games.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 24, 2013)

the Wii looks worse than the Vita


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 24, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Well they're both pretty solid systems, I don't think you'd do poorly with either one, I'm just suggesting he ask somewhere else since everyone here is heavily one-sided.
> 
> Really I just suggest looking at both systems, considering what they're capable of, and making an informed decision based on that info.


I intended that as a joke, but I agree with the second part.

Tho if you are leaning towards the wii, matter well save up for the wii u.

This isn't what he mainly asked anyway.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 24, 2013)

The Wii without a doubt. It's an established system and has a better game library not to mention great homebrew.

Vita's more powerful (not a _huge_ gap, though) and games do look better thanks to modern shaders.


----------



## heartgold (Jan 24, 2013)

Wii has gaemz the other doesn't.


----------



## emigre (Jan 24, 2013)

To be honest I'd get the Wii. Mod it and homebrew away. Modded Wiis are pretty nifty things to have.

Get some component cables though, composite is shit.


----------



## Issac (Jan 24, 2013)

Am I the only one who read in the OP that he did NOT ask of which to buy, only which had the best graphics?
I have not seen the Vita in real life, but I would guess that it is miles better looking than the Wii based on a few things (and screenshots).
The Wii just... doesn't look good. It's fun as hell, but compared to a lot of things, the graphics are bad. 
The Vita has a high resolution screen, is quite new, has killer tech inside the hood... and even if it'd have the same resolution as the Wii, a small screen with a higher pixel density would look better. So to sum it up, it's miles better.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 24, 2013)

Issac said:


> Am I the only one who read in the OP that he did NOT ask of which to buy, only which had the best graphics?
> I have not seen the Vita in real life, but I would guess that it is miles better looking than the Wii based on a few things (and screenshots).
> The Wii just... doesn't look good. It's fun as hell, but compared to a lot of things, the graphics are bad.
> The Vita has a high resolution screen, is quite new, has killer tech inside the hood... and even if it'd have the same resolution as the Wii, a small screen with a higher pixel density would look better. So to sum it up, it's miles better.


You're correct but it's worth noting that most Vita games run at a sub-native resolution effectively making the high-res screen kind of pointless. But yeah, Vita games do look better mostly because of shaders (kind of like how Revelations on the 3DS looks closer to a PS360 game than any Wii game thanks to dem shaders).


----------



## heartgold (Jan 24, 2013)

Issac said:


> Am I the only one who read in the OP that he did NOT ask of which to buy, only which had the best graphics?
> I have not seen the Vita in real life, but I would guess that it is miles better looking than the Wii based on a few things (and screenshots).
> The Wii just... doesn't look good. It's fun as hell, but compared to a lot of things, the graphics are bad.
> The Vita has a high resolution screen, is quite new, has killer tech inside the hood... and even if it'd have the same resolution as the Wii, a small screen with a higher pixel density would look better. So to sum it up, it's miles better.


Good one.

The Vita isn't miles past the Wii in term of graphics as I've seen. It's maybe 1.5 x Xbox with modern GPU feature effects. Vita's smaller screen enables it to look much better the Wii. So Vita wins.

Also as Soulx pointed out, most Vita games don't even run native res and some are even lower than Wii's res.


----------



## Issac (Jan 24, 2013)

Sub-native resolution or not, what matters is the end result. And it looks better because of shaders? Well, that's quite obvious. Shaders are a big part of computer graphics, and again, what matters is the end result.
Shaders are also a great way for doing operations and sometimes calculate important things... (Been doing some of that... considering I'm a thesis away from Master of Science and Engineering in Media Technology and Advanced Computer Graphics Programming)


----------



## Andim (Jan 24, 2013)

Too beautiful for me :^)


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Jan 24, 2013)

Andim said:


> Too beautiful for me :^)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 
It's close to ps360 graphics, but it seems it lacks anti-aliasing and is in a low-resolution just like the Wii. Still pretty good though, definetely what the Wii should have been in its time


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 24, 2013)

I never thought that I'll hear the "It has gaems" argument in reference to _the Wii_, even on GBAtemp. It has a _handful of good games_, let's underline that _with a very thick marker, mmm-kay? _There's not a whole lot of'em among the shovelware and even then, most are first-party. Don't get me wrong, I have a Wii and I love it to bits - it's the console that gave me freaking No More Heroes but that doesn't change the fact that the list of titles worth some interest is quite short.

As for Vita's AA and resolution, they're both just fine. I don't know why screen shots look like this on the PC - it's either the built-in screen shot app being derpy or the OLED screen being amazing, but you can't see the jaggies on the system very often.


----------



## heartgold (Jan 24, 2013)

RodrigoDavy said:


> It's close to ps360 graphics, but it seems it lacks anti-aliasing and is in a low-resolution just like the Wii. Still pretty good though, definetely what the Wii should have been in its time


Close to x360? What... 

They look closer to original xbox level. Nothing's really that impressive to push it to current gen those screenshots. They are rendering at low res too.


----------



## heartgold (Jan 24, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> I never thought that I'll hear the "It has gaems" argument in reference to _the Wii_, even on GBAtemp. It has a _handful of good games_, let's underline that _with a very thick marker, mmm-kay? _There's not a whole lot of'em among the shovelware and even then, most are first-party. Don't get me wrong, I have a Wii and I love it to bits - it's the console that gave me freaking No More Heroes but that doesn't change the fact that the list of titles of interest is quite short.


Vita is the problem.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 24, 2013)

If you like platformers, you get the Wii.

If you like anything else, you buy another console.


----------



## Issac (Jan 24, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> I never thought that I'll hear the "It has gaems" argument in reference to _the Wii_, even on GBAtemp. It has a _handful of good games_, let's underline that _with a very thick marker, mmm-kay? _There's not a whole lot of'em among the shovelware and even then, most are first-party. Don't get me wrong, I have a Wii and I love it to bits - it's the console that gave me freaking No More Heroes but that doesn't change the fact that the list of titles worth some interest is quite short.
> 
> As for Vita's AA and resolution, they're both just fine. *I don't know why screen shots look like this on the PC - it's either the built-in screen shot app being derpy or the OLED screen being amazing, but you can't see the jaggies on the system very often*.


 
At least a part of it all is that these screenshots are... not moving. In motion, most games look better. Another thing is that the OLED screen IS amazing, and by that I meant the pixel density. Just like the retina display on iProducts, having smaller "pixels" makes for example jaggies harder to see etc.  
My computer screen show around 94 pixels per inch, and the Vita show around 220 pixels per inch. That's more than twice the data in one single inch. That's why screenshots looks so bad compared to the actual hardware


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 25, 2013)

Issac said:


> At least a part of it all is that these screenshots are... not moving. In motion, most games look better. Another thing is that the OLED screen IS amazing, and by that I meant the pixel density. Just like the retina display on iProducts, having smaller "pixels" makes for example jaggies harder to see etc.
> My computer screen show around 94 pixels per inch, and the Vita show around 220 pixels per inch. That's more than twice the data in one single inch. That's why screenshots looks so bad compared to the actual hardware


Obviously you're right, yeah - smaller screen more densly-populated by pixels = smoother graphics.  My point was that in a lot of cases, Vita games don't have/don't have a lot of AA because they sincerely don't need any on the device itself, which is on what they're played anyways.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 25, 2013)

Vita games look infinitely better in motion and on the Vita.

Not to mention that these screenshots aren't touched up or the like of most official screenshot releases.


----------



## heartgold (Jan 25, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Obviously you're right, yeah - smaller screen more densly-populated by pixels = smoother graphics.  My point was that in a lot of cases, Vita games don't have/don't have a lot of AA because they sincerely don't need any on the device itself, which is on what they're played anyways.


Same reason why quite a few of 3DS games have unattractive jaggies on the PC screenshots, but looks completely sexy on the 3DS screen.  Not nearly as worse though.


----------



## GameWinner (Jan 25, 2013)

I hate saying it but the Wii.
It can be hacked and has more games than the Vita right now.
Also Gamecube games on the Wii is a plus.
P.S. Those screens do no justice for the Vita's amazing OLED screen.


----------



## slingblade1170 (Jan 25, 2013)

Hell, I think the 3DS looks just as good and sometimes better than the Wii. I would say the Vita looks better but it doesn't matter the Wii is great.


----------



## Andim (Jan 25, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> I never thought that I'll hear the "It has gaems" argument in reference to _the Wii_, even on GBAtemp. It has a _handful of good games_, let's underline that _with a very thick marker, mmm-kay? _There's not a whole lot of'em among the shovelware and even then, most are first-party. Don't get me wrong, I have a Wii and I love it to bits - it's the console that gave me freaking No More Heroes but that doesn't change the fact that the list of titles worth some interest is quite short.


 

Klonoa
Xenoblade Chronicles
Mario Galaxy 1&2
Super Smash Brothers Brawl
No More Heroes 1 and 2
House of the Dead Overkill
Metroid Prime Trilogy
Donkey Kong Country Returns
Zak and Wiki
New Super Mario bros Wii
Sin and Punishment 2
Kirby's Return to Dreamland
Punch Out
Rune Factory Frontier
Tatsunoko vs. Capcom
Super Paper Mario
Silent Hill Shattered Memories
Fatal Frame 4
Sonic Colors
All 4 Wii REvil games
Mario Kart Wii
Monster Hunter Tri
Madworld
Little King's Story
Prince of Persia: Forgotten Sands
Kirby's Epic Yarn
Muramasa: The Demon Blade
Red Steel 2
Skyward Sword
Warioware Smooth Moves
Warioland Shake it
The Last Story
Trauma Center Second Opinion & New Blood
Trauma Team
Pikmin 1&2
A Boy and His Blob
Lost in Shadow
Fragile Dreams: Farewell Ruins of the Moon
Rhythm Heaven: Fever
Blastworks
Fire Emblem Radiant Dawn
Elebits
Ivy the Kiwi
bit.trip
Castlevania: The Adventire ReBirth
Contra ReBirth
Fluidity
Lost Winds 1&2
Megaman 9&10


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Jan 25, 2013)

soulx said:


> You're correct but it's worth noting that most Vita games run at a sub-native resolution effectively making the high-res screen kind of pointless. But yeah, Vita games do look better mostly because of shaders (kind of like how Revelations on the 3DS looks closer to a PS360 game than any Wii game thanks to dem shaders).


 
I thought handheld games were supposed to run at the screen's resolution (I mean it's not like home consoles where you can have multiple types of tvs)
Sub-native resolution means lower resolution or is something more complex than that?


----------



## Maxternal (Jan 25, 2013)

Andim said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a new shopping list now.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 25, 2013)

Andim said:


> _*a list on entirely debatable titles*_


Don't lecture me on the Wii's library, I've had a Wii for quite some time now, I'm familiar with the library. What's good for you isn't necessarily good for everybody else. That said, I did enjoy a lot of titles you mention. It's a short list nonetheless though, considering how long the life cycle of this console was. What you consider a long _list _I consider to be a _handful._


----------



## heartgold (Jan 25, 2013)

RodrigoDavy said:


> I thought handheld games were supposed to run at the screen's resolution (I mean it's not like home consoles where you can have multiple types of tvs)
> Sub-native resolution means lower resolution or is something more complex than that?


----------



## Andim (Jan 25, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Don't lecture me on the Wii's library, I've had a Wii for quite some time now, I'm familiar with the library. What's good for you isn't necessarily good for everybody else. That said, I did enjoy a lot of titles you mention. It's a short list none the less though, considering how long the life cycle of this console was. What you consider a long _list _I consider to be a _handful._


My my, how ironic. if you tell a prospective owner that it has no games, you are fully entitled to that opinion, and are quite possible _correct_. If i show you games, it's just my dumb opinion and not everyone should agree with me so I should stop "lecturing" you.





Backpedaling

Though now that I think about it, isn't this topic about Vita vs. Wii? How then, is the Wii's own lifecycle relevant? It has what it has. The Vita also has what it has, and it has far less.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 25, 2013)

Andim said:


> Though now that I think about it, isn't this topic about Vita vs. Wii? How then, is the Wii's own lifecycle relevant? It has what it has. The Vita also has what it has, and it has far less.


It's quite crucial, actually. The Wii has been on the market for years, the Vita has been on the market for _a year_, do you see a slight difference here?

This is as if I started a PS2 versus Wii discussion and argued that you should go out right away and get a PS2 because it has more quality games than the Wii - what, it does! The fact that it was on the market longer doesn't matter, right?

Get off your high horse - I actually enjoy the Wii. I don't get why you're agressive all of a sudden, the console has a short list of good titles compared to its competition, deal with it. Also, I don't think you know what "ironic" means.


----------



## Andim (Jan 25, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> This is as if I started a PS2 versus Wii discussion and argued that you should go out right away and get a PS2 because it has more quality games than the Wii - what, it does!


Why yes, it does!


Foxi4 said:


> The fact that it was on the market longer doesn't matter, right?


Why no, it doesn't. I wholeheartedly urge anyone who doesn't own a PS2 to buy one immediately, before you consider any other consoles. Similar deal with the original DS.

You've yet to explain why age of a console negates the size of its library. Are we, in comparing the Wii and Vita, anticipating a rich future full of new games for the Vita?
But wait no, how can we be? because we also compared the PS2 and Wii, and blamed the PS2's library on its age, even though the Wii isn't getting any more games.

And as far as the Vita's future library goes, that's a bit of a... variable, to say the least.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 25, 2013)

Andim said:


> And as far as the Vita's future library goes, that's a bit of a... variable, to say the least.


The PSVita has a 10-year life expectancy, I'm willing to wager it will get more good games with time. I didn't mean to "offend" you, I simply think that the Wii has a rather short library of appealing games - it's very subjective, some people can have one game and that one game validated buying the system. Hell, I'd know, I bought a Dreamcast specifically to play Sonic Adventure.

At the end of the day, it depends on the buyer and the buyer alone.


----------



## weavile001 (Jan 25, 2013)

Andim said:


> Why yes, it does!
> 
> Why no, it doesn't. I wholeheartedly urge anyone who doesn't own a PS2 to buy one immediately, before you consider any other consoles. Similar deal with the original DS.
> 
> ...


theres a new disney game coming for every console, including wii.


----------



## Andim (Jan 25, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> The PSVita has a 10-year life expectancy


Always trust Kazuo Hirai. Always.


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Jan 25, 2013)

I wouldn't say the Wii has a short or medium library. I would say that Wii has many unique games. For example: I own a 360 and, well, it has tons of games, but many of them are available for PC and PS3. With the wii to be fair it's a whole different story, it lacked titles but had many exclusive, games that you must have a Wii to play.


----------



## GameWinner (Jan 25, 2013)

Andim said:


> Always trust Kazuo Hirai. Always.


...What?
The PS2 has lasted over 10 years, the PSP is almost there, and the PS3 is expected to last 10 years.
Why wouldn't the Vita?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 25, 2013)

Those Vita pics are pretty much exactly like how it looks (Gravity Rush) on the system, anyone who says otherwise is delusional. Although that pic of Golden Abyss isn't the most flattering one, there are much better-looking areas. The Vita is really really powerful for a handheld but it's not similar in terms of power to the PS3/360. It's closer to the Xbox than it is to the PS3 and 360, just with modern shaders.

And on the topic of the Vita's resolution, I think Sony aimed too high. Considering half of the games don't even run at native resolution, the image quality for most games sucks. With a lower resolution, there would be no need to run games at a sub-native resolution and games would look better thanks to the decreased load on the GPU. Hell most games on the iPad have better IQ.



Foxi4 said:


> Don't lecture me on the Wii's library, I've had a Wii for quite some time now, I'm familiar with the library. What's good for you isn't necessarily good for everybody else. That said, I did enjoy a lot of titles you mention. It's a short list none the less though, considering how long the life cycle of this console was. What you consider a long _list _I consider to be a _handful._


Aren't you and Guild just the most arrogant bunch I've ever seen. Stop treating your opinion like they're facts. While I'll admit that the Wii library isn't large compared to other consoles, there are a lot of great games available. It comes across as incredibly pretentious to say that the Wii only has platformers and that anyone who says otherwise is wrong.

And much larger than the Vita's game library, fact. What, you going to argue that I'm wrong now?


----------



## weavile001 (Jan 25, 2013)

RodrigoDavy said:


> I wouldn't say the Wii has a short or medium library. I would say that Wii has many unique games. For example: I own a 360 and, well, it has tons of games, but many of them are available for PC and PS3. With the wii to be fair it's a whole different story, it lacked titles but had many exclusive, games that you must have a Wii to play.


pc/xbox360 or ps3 doesnt have Rhythm Heaven Fever(AKA the best game ever)


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 25, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> The Vita graphics are honestly leagues better. It's closer to the PS3 than it is to the Wii.
> 
> Although if you're on GBAtemp asking about "should I chose a Wii or a Vita" it's worth warning you over the overwhelming bias here.


 

Ya because god forbid someone disagrees with you right?


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 25, 2013)

soulx said:


> Aren't you and Guild just the most arrogant bunch I've ever seen. Stop treating your opinion like they're facts. While I'll admit that the Wii library isn't large compared to other consoles, there are a lot of great games available. It comes across as incredibly pretentious to say that the Wii only has platformers and that anyone who says otherwise is wrong.
> 
> And much larger than the Vita's game library, fact. What, you going to argue that I'm wrong now?


You just re-phrased exactly what I said - that the library isn't very big however there are good games in it. That's all I said, literally. I also said it's bigger than the Vita's because it had more time to grow in size. Fact.

How can you misinterpret that?



ShadowSoldier said:


> Ya because god forbid someone disagrees with you right?


This kinda works both ways, y'know.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 25, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> You just re-phrased exactly what I said - that the library isn't very big however there are good games in it. That's all I said, literally. I also said it's bigger than the Vita's because it had more time to grow in size. Fact.
> 
> How can you misinterpret that?


"What's good for you isn't necessarily good for everybody else."


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 25, 2013)

I like how I'm accused for "treating my opinions like facts" when I didn't really state my opinion on this (eventually I did as a very "do whatever you want man" type of thing) and was stating a fact that GBAtemp is HEAVILY biased.

Stop being so ass frustrated.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 25, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I like how I'm accused for "treating my opinions like facts" when I didn't really state my opinion on this (eventually I did as a very "do whatever you want man" type of thing) and was stating a fact that GBAtemp is HEAVILY biased.
> 
> Stop being so ass frustrated.


 
Guild, I think me along with kind of everybody here, know you're going to say "pick vita" had it come down to that. And anybody who picked the Wii is dumb to you. You've done it in the past, quite heavily to be honest.


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Jan 25, 2013)

My first try on comparing Wii and Vita graphics, since I didn't find similar games cause I'm a noob, I found scenes where the character is focused.



Spoiler: Wii - RE Darkside Chronicles











 


Spoiler: PS Vita - Uncharted










 
It's not a huge difference, but the Vita does actually look a lot better in every aspect


----------



## Andim (Jan 25, 2013)

RodrigoDavy said:


> My first try on comparing Wii and Vita graphics, since I didn't find similar games cause I'm a noob, I found scenes where the character is focused.
> 
> [spoiler = "Wii - RE Darkside Chronicles"]
> 
> ...


I'd be very cautious about Vita screenshots you find on Google

Golden Abyss' promotion shots were released in 720p.
Yeah.
That said i think that screengrab is probably legit. The doctored ones are completely jaggy-free.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 25, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Guild, I think me along with kind of everybody here, know you're going to say "pick vita" had it come down to that. And anybody who picked the Wii is dumb to you. You've done it in the past, quite heavily to be honest.


 
Except I didn't and I said they're both worthy choices. When did I ever say "Not choosing the Vita makes you dumb" in this thread or any past ones?


----------



## heartgold (Jan 25, 2013)

Devs already see PS vita as dead, they are already skipping games for it and future looks shit for it. When it gets decent support then we'll talk.


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 25, 2013)

The Vita is going to bounce back one way or another.


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Jan 25, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Except I didn't and I said they're both worthy choices. When did I ever say "Not choosing the Vita makes you dumb" in this thread or any past ones?


 
To be fair, although not completely innocent in other topics, Guild didn't do anything wrong this time. He answered the question clearly stating his opinion.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 25, 2013)

Back on topic...although I don't really see the point in this thread. Here are pics of the arguably best looking Wii and Vita games.














Guild McCommunist said:


> I like how I'm accused for "treating my opinions like facts" when I didn't really state my opinion on this (eventually I did as a very "do whatever you want man" type of thing) and was stating a fact that GBAtemp is HEAVILY biased.
> 
> Stop being so ass frustrated.





Guild McCommunist said:


> If you like platformers, you get the Wii.
> 
> If you like anything else, you buy another console.


 
To jog your shockingly shitty memory.


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Jan 25, 2013)

soulx said:


> To jog your shockingly shitty memory.


 
Guess, I forgot this one xD
Well, when I see comments like this I just tend to ignore them, as they're usually just trolling/flaming 

EDIT: By the way, is this Monster Hunter for the Wii? It looks just so good  (Although I have the impression that the character models are poorly detailed even from the distance)


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 25, 2013)

RodrigoDavy said:


> Guess, I forgot this one xD
> Well, when I see comments like this I just tend to ignore them, as they're usually just trolling/flaming
> 
> EDIT: By the way, is this Monster Hunter for the Wii? It looks just so good  (Although I have the impression that the character models are poorly detailed even from the distance)


It's Xenoblade. And yeah, the characters are pretty low-poly up-close. Although it's still amazing that they managed to get this much out of the Wii considering the scale of the game.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 25, 2013)

Andim said:


> ...


 
Idk, i'm sorry but i reported that post.


----------



## Maxternal (Jan 25, 2013)

Let's see if we can sum up things so far :

Processor
Wii : PowerPC @ 729mhz + ARM @ 243mhz (1 core each, ARM used for OS)
Vita : ARM @ 2ghz (4 cores, 1 dedicated to OS)

(I know you can't EXACTLY compare clock speeds when they're different architectures but that many more cores with that much higher clock is enough to say the Vita wins this one.)

GPU
Wii : 1 core @ 243mhz
Vita : 4 cores @ 200mhz-ish

(I have even LESS to go on here since comparing GPU's is usually pointless without benchmarks so it's even harder here but if you add the fact that the Vita has the shaders and effects that the Wii doesn't, the numbers only help to show that the Vita is the winner here)

Screen
Wii : 480p, 480i or 576i @ 60/50hz highest resolution depending on how you look at it.
Vita : Max resolution of 960x544.

(A screen on the Wii is bigger and pixelation would be more noticeable but it has been pointed out that a lot of games don't use the screen's full resolution on the Vita whereas the the only games that use lower res on a Wii are emulated retro titles. It's really a toss-up here. I'm personally leaning slightly toward the Vita on this one just because it's not as important on a smaller screen but it could go either way.)

RAM
Wii : 96mb total RAM
Vita : 512mb RAM + 128mb VRAM

(Vita wins here, period)

Game media
Wii : variation on a DVD disk. most games use 4 1/2 gb disk but some use 9 gb disk.
Vita : currently biggest game cards are 4gb ... but later games could theoretically use larger ones.

(Loading times are faster on a ROM card but the Wii has capacity for price. Kinda a toss up here, too. I'm personally leaning toward the Vita because of the load times but that's arguable)

Game library
Wii : It's been around longer and has more games but they're not making any more.
Vita : It has less games but they WILL be making more.

(everyone has their own tastes as to which games are better. This one can go either way.)

Network
Wii : Wireless G
Vita : Wireless N + 3G

(Vita wins)


There are other factors that come into play, the Wii is hackable, the Vita is portable, SD vs. Memory Card, etc. OVERALL, it seems like the Vita wins, though.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 25, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> I'm personally leaning toward the Vita because of the load times


You've never actually played a single Vita game, have you? I just love those 1+ minute loading times in Wipeout 2048!

But there really is no debate here, the Vita is more powerful than the Wii. Case closed.


----------



## Maxternal (Jan 25, 2013)

soulx said:


> You've never actually played a single Vita game, have you? I just love those 1+ minute loading times in Wipeout 2048!


Nope, I guess that's more theory than anything. The only thing I had to base that off of was PSX vs N64 since it was one of Ninty's hopeful selling points back in the day.





Andim said:


> [censored]


You're just digging a hole for yourself.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 25, 2013)

Well comparing these system's graphics, that's a bit too easy. They're completely different! The Wii graphics are pretty nice. 
But if you think of it, the Wii was released on 2006, and the Vita was released a year ago (I think). The generations have changed, so things have changed too. The graphics of the Vita is better, I believe. But if you want to ask what's better to buy, then that's a facepalm from me.  






 << WII





 ^ Vita.
Vita has more clearness, and saturation. 
So Vita IS better.
And if anyone needs to know the *specs to give in their explanation, HERE YOU GO:*
I'll just say the Graphics card:
ATI Hollywood (*Wii)*
SGX543MP4+ (*Vita)*


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 25, 2013)

^Bullshot of the forever?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 25, 2013)

Andim said:


> Oh, silly goyim.
> You alerted the zionist masters of this place, did you?


Someone makes an offensive post, yeah, I did.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 25, 2013)

Here is the way I think of it.

Do better specs = fun?
No.

It's all about the games.

Better specs can lead to games that may have more features which could potentially be fun, but that doesn't necessarily mean they are going to be fun. (ex. Sonic 06, Final Fantasy XIII)

It also depends on what kind of gamer you are.

Do you want to play Mario, Kirby, Smash Bros, Zelda, etc ? -> Buy a Wii. (They are dirt cheap on craigslist)

If you want better graphics and more "hardcore" games then buy a vita.

Vita doesn't really have any upcoming titles, while maintaining a rather small library of games
Wii is basically dead in terms of releases but has a huge library, although a lot of games are pretty bad in terms of quality.

I would go with the Wii though because they are relatively cheap and it has quite a library. You are bound to like a couple of games.

Vita doesn't really have a system selling game yet because a lot of the first party games don't live up to their console versions.


----------



## weavile001 (Jan 25, 2013)

soulx said:


> It's Xenoblade. And yeah, the characters are pretty low-poly up-close. Although it's still amazing that they managed to get this much out of the Wii considering the scale of the game.


*off topic: *xenoblade chronicles is amazing.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 25, 2013)

soulx said:


> "What's good for you isn't necessarily good for everybody else."


Don't you think that's a universal truth?


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Jan 25, 2013)

Hahaha, I just bought a Vita 

See: http://gbatemp.net/threads/ebay-vita.341847/

EDIT: I'm a fool, I know xD


----------

